# Mv england



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Any one around who sailed on the England canard ship sailing from Cape Town to east cove in the Falklands


----------



## George Rossiter (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello Tony,

I was 5th Engineer on the England for about 9 months. I think Second Mate Ian Ramage is on this site too as may be 5/E Andy Smith.

George Rossiter


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

George Rossiter said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> I was 5th Engineer on the England for about 9 months. I think Second Mate Ian Ramage is on this site too as may be 5/E Andy Smith.
> 
> George Rossiter


Hi George I sailed on the England from beginning to the end taking the ship to Birkenhead were she was in lay-up alongside with 4 s class boats I was the caretaker carpenter for a couple of months happy days I remember the name Ian R what are you doing now keep in touch tony hines


----------



## George Rossiter (Aug 15, 2016)

Tony, 

I was on England again when we took her out of the Birkenhead lay-up. Great times were had by all! These days I'm basically retired but you can never say never.

George


----------



## Ian Ramage (Mar 27, 2015)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Any one around who sailed on the England canard ship sailing from Cape Town to east cove in the Falklands


Hi Tony

Good to hear from you, hope your doing ok with all this COVID nonsense.
I was second mate from taking her over in Denmark then for two tours. You might remember the nurse Rona more clearly. Rona and I got married in 1985 and George was my best man. I got promoted off the England and was Mate on the Scythia then Carmania before laying her up in Birkenhead. Rona and I moved to NZ where I worked in the oil and gas industry as OIM and Master of tankers and FPSO’s, finally retired officially in June to Central Otago. Still with the lovely Rona and she’s still nursing. Had a great life, but miss the Cunard days.
cheers Ian Ramage


George Rossiter said:


> Tony,
> 
> I was on England again when we took her out of the Birkenhead lay-up. Great times were had by all! These days I'm basically retired but you can never say never.
> 
> George


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Ian Ramage said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Good to hear from you, hope your doing ok with all this COVID nonsense.
> I was second mate from taking her over in Denmark then for two tours. You might remember the nurse Rona more clearly. Rona and I got married in 1985 and George was my best man. I got promoted off the England and was Mate on the Scythia then Carmania before laying her up in Birkenhead. Rona and I moved to NZ where I worked in the oil and gas industry as OIM and Master of tankers and FPSO’s, finally retired officially in June to Central Otago. Still with the lovely Rona and she’s still nursing. Had a great life, but miss the Cunard days.
> cheers Ian Ramage


Hi Ian remember you and rona well hope all is well I was in Denmark to with bosun Tom Jones I also brought her back to Birkenhead were I was cartaker for England and the reefer ships in lay up from cunard ended up with p&o container ships as possible (petty off engineer) mad redundant 1999 ended up with maersk offshore as mechanic until I retired 2years ago with maersk it was world wide I worked on huge anchor handlers and ended up on maersk forza for last 4 years so Ian take care send my love to rona and keep on remembering the good times


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Ian Ramage said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Good to hear from you, hope your doing ok with all this COVID nonsense.
> I was second mate from taking her over in Denmark then for two tours. You might remember the nurse Rona more clearly. Rona and I got married in 1985 and George was my best man. I got promoted off the England and was Mate on the Scythia then Carmania before laying her up in Birkenhead. Rona and I moved to NZ where I worked in the oil and gas industry as OIM and Master of tankers and FPSO’s, finally retired officially in June to Central Otago. Still with the lovely Rona and she’s still nursing. Had a great life, but miss the Cunard days.
> cheers Ian Ramage





George Rossiter said:


> Tony,
> 
> I was on England again when we took her out of the Birkenhead lay-up. Great times were had by all! These days I'm basically retired but you can never say never.
> 
> George


Hi George got a post from Ian good to hear from him I remember his wife rona well good memories of the England


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

George Rossiter said:


> Tony,
> 
> I was on England again when we took her out of the Birkenhead lay-up. Great times were had by all! These days I'm basically retired but you can never say never.
> 
> George


George was there with you,1st trip fiver Chris Davies (taff),wild cats on board,Roy chief eng (bollocko in his cabin when taking log sheet up,eng room rounds in his towel).2nd was irish Derek? It was mod trip up to Denmark,think we broke down in cardigan bay,was the pub in Birkenhead called the duchess,ladies there with no teeth and it was,nt due to gum disease.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> George was there with you,1st trip fiver Chris Davies (taff),wild cats on board,Roy chief eng (bollocko in his cabin when taking log sheet up,eng room rounds in his towel).2nd was irish Derek? It was mod trip up to Denmark,think we broke down in cardigan bay,was the pub in Birkenhead called the duchess,ladies there with no teeth and it was,nt due to gum disease.


I think the pub just outside the gates in Birkenhead was called the Duke tony 😳


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> I think the pub just outside the gates in Birkenhead was called the Duke tony 😳


That'll be it Tony,knew I was,nt far off.Marvellous clientele there always a laugh,just had to get past the feral moggies to get back onboard.We'd keep the gangway up to stop them boarding so the chief eng would lower it when we walked back from the Duke,they still stowed away.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> That'll be it Tony,knew I was,nt far off.Marvellous clientele there always a laugh,just had to get past the feral moggies to get back onboard.We'd keep the gangway up to stop them boarding so the chief eng would lower it when we walked back from the Duke,they still stowed away.


Hi again taffy reason I remember the Duke when de storing the England myself and a motorman named Keith Kelly used to walk past going to the ship we both lived on the other side of the Merseyside and were classed as locals I used to drive the forklift while destoreing we used to get the train to Birkenhead but most of the time had to get a taxi as foodstuff was to big to carry good old days I was just like robin hood


----------

